# Harry tries another



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Yesterday I decided to try another bowl out of a She Oak blank that I was recently given along with some others. There were quite a few faults in the wood that I knew about. As I started to turn, I realised that previously I had been treating the wood like I treat my wife, very gently, once I put pressure against the 1 1/4" gouge chips came flying off so much faster leaving a smoother surface. The photo-shoot tells the story.

If you're not asleep by the end of these shots, have a peep at the next post.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*Day two*

After a good nights sleep, even though my wife didn't think it was too bad, I decided to have a further attempt at improving it.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Well Harry,

I personally am still awake and had no problems with either turning, whether candle holder or potpourri bowl. I think you've done a very worthwhile turning there.

Ed......


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Really nice one Harry like the way the you cheated on the chuck hole but I'll let you off on that one.  Now I'll have to try your secrete on making the hole with the forstner bit first. Thanks Harry.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You're more than welcome my friend, I don't have secrets!


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Lovely job Harry. You done good.
Maybe if you flip it over the bottom could be a candle holder too ?
Mo.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Maurice said:


> Lovely job Harry. You done good.
> Maybe if you flip it over the bottom could be a candle holder too ?
> Mo.


Thanks Maurice, praise from you is praise indeed and appreciated, I didn't think of it as being multi-purpose. my next one will have a male dovetail (I hope)


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Harry

A very worthy creation. I like seeing grain and knots in a wood and the #7 picture shows a beautiful grain. A well done job. 

I always tell the Misses when she does not see the same beauty I see in a creation,,,, "It will grow on you,,, I did"  

Have a great day, off to work.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks John.

"I always tell the Misses when she does not see the same beauty I see in a creation,,,, "It will grow on you,,, I did" 

Is this what happened when you proposed?


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Harry

I let her chase me,,, until I caught her  I must have grown on her, she puts up with me and my saw dust.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harry,



> my next one will have a male dovetail



OK, I'll bite - what has a dovetial to do with woodturning...  

james


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi James

Just a butt in post, and I'm not 100% sure but I think it's what some use to hold stock to the chuck for turning...

By putting in a dovetail ,with a lathe tool in one end of a bowl stock and then the chuck locks in place....

http://www.nicks.ca/chuck.html

Dovetail Jaws

These jaws are available for all 3 chucks.
These jaws have the same capacity as the standard #2 Jaw
and are designed for light cutting applications.
The inside and outside of the jaws are smooth and they will
not mark your work and are offered at the same price
as #2 jaws. CAUTION: these jaws do not grip with the
same power as the #2 jaws do.

=========
=======


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> harry,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bj. is right James, the inside and outside of the chuck jaws are sloped as in a dovetail and so either a male or female turned dovetail can be securely clamped.

These two shots illustrate the female dovetail and later today I hope to post another project which uses a male spigot. Bear in mind that I'm a complete beginner at turning James, wouldn't it be nice if the pro. turners started to post the nitty gritty by way of photo-shoots!


----------

